

Android's Death Warrant Might Be Good for Open Source - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2011/01/androids-death-warrant-might-be-good-for-open-source/

======
DjDarkman
> Ed’s big claim is that if copyrighted code is unit tests and is not compiled
> as part of the program then it does not matter. That’s just plain wrong.

No, it's not plain wrong, a unit test is not an invention, if you create a
unit test that doesn't stop me from using the same test. It can't be used as a
basis of billion dollar lawsuits, it's simply not worth that much.

The author seems to see everything in black and white, which I feel is not the
case.

